# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Did anyone use the DreamZ iPhone app yet?

## guypol

This app (dreamzapp.com) was in the new apps section and the idea sounds very interesting, but I want to know if someone tried it yet before buying it.

----------


## Dreamer4127

I am going to get it today then I will post results tomorrow  :smiley:

----------


## ritag

I tried it yesterday. I heard the audio cue during a dream and did a reality check but I woke up too fast.. The graph looks very accurate, it even recognized when I went to the bathroom during the night, so I'll try it again today with a lower volume.

----------


## Dreamer4127

> I tried it yesterday. I heard the audio cue during a dream and did a reality check but I woke up too fast.. The graph looks very accurate, it even recognized when I went to the bathroom during the night, so I'll try it again today with a lower volume.



What volume did you have it on? I was thinking to put it halfway.

----------


## ritag

It was on maximum volume and I used a message I recorded my self. Tonight I'm using halfway also.

----------


## Dreamer4127

What did you use as your audio cue? 
Mine is "Do a reality check, did you know that you are dreaming?" or something like that.

----------


## ritag

I used a recommendation from their site and recorded myself saying "How can you be here? You are supposed to be sleeping", and it worked pretty good.

----------


## Baco

Got it and I will try it tonight!

I am going to use my own recording of, "am I dreaming?" Or is that too simple?

Thanks everyone for mentioning the volume... I'll put it halfway instead of full blast lol.

----------


## Dreamer4127

"I am dreaming" is alright but I would suggest something a bit longer like "Guess what, I am dreaming!" if you want better results.

Last night I tried this but I didn't hear the audio cue in the night  :Sad:  
I'm going to turn up the volume a bit and good luck everyone else tonight!  :Cheeky: 
Btw I had 7 dreams and my longest was 36 minutes.  ::D:

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

Interesting- my dreams always seem to be 36 minutes long according to this?
Never the less it seems to show a somewhat accurate REM graph, needs a few days of tweaking to get the right message and volume. 
My first try was 'This is a dream, this is a dream' and it worked, though didnt make me think about it enough, i knew i was dreaming but didnt get a realization that i was..

I like the feature that wakes you up in your last dream, which worked amazingly for me the first time.

Post what your recordings were and how it worked for you people, so we can all get some better results tonight  :smiley:

----------


## guypol

Thanks, sounds like it worth a try.
I'll use it tonight and let you know how it went.

----------


## adamsiton

Hi everyone,
I'm the developer of DreamZ. I'm very glad to hear that you liked the app, We've put A LOT of work researching and developing this app.

DreamZ is still new, and there may be some issues. I already saw some issues with the calibration in some devices (mostly iPods).
There is also an issue with very long dreams being registered as a max of 36 minutes.

I would really appreciate it if you could let me know about any issues or suggestions you have, through the feedback tab in the app.

I really believe DreamZ can greatly improve the ability to have lucid dreams, especially for beginners, since it need almost no practice and experience.
So, if any of you is a beginner in lucid dreams, his / her feedback is extra important.

Thanks,
Adam

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

Hi Adam, maybe some better examples of what a good audio cue should be? Or how to make it more effective for example using it as a reality check throughout the day?

----------


## adamsiton

There are a few tips in the Audio cue section of the site (dreamzapp.com/?page_id=24).
Personally I use a recorded message of myself saying: "You just went to sleep, when did you wake up? Do a reality check".
As for the preset sounds, most of the beta testers reported the best results for the Countdown sound.

My main research goal for the next version is to create an extensive audio cues library with optimized audio cues, so I would love to get your feedback about which audio cues worked the best for you.

I don't use it to do a reality check during the day, because my goal is that it will also work for people that are not experienced with lucid dreams techniques. I only play the audio cue once before I go to sleep and do a reality check.

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

Thanks for the reply, i thought the countdown might be good, will try that tonight and post results tomorrow.

----------


## Ev

Creating 2 accounts on the same day to talk about the app is really.. really clever...........................................N  OT.

I've checked the site, and it seems to be a knockoff of the Lucid Dreaming App » It works!* , even the section headers:
"record-an-effective-voice-reminder" becomes  "Recording an effective audio cue" . I'd say imitation is the most sincere form of flattery  :tongue2:

----------


## Dreamer4127

> Creating 2 accounts on the same day



Who did that?






> I've checked the site, and it seems to be a knockoff of the Lucid Dreaming App » It works!* , even the section headers:
> "record-an-effective-voice-reminder" becomes  "Recording an effective audio cue" . I'd say imitation is the most sincere form of flattery



I don't think DreamZ is a copy but that is my opinion.
Anyway you cant use that Android thing on iPhone so I wouldn't even care if it was a copy.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

I just got the app a couple of hours ago. I'll give it a go tonight and report back tomorrow. I have to get up at 6am mon.-fri., so i'm not sure how long this will take to be effective. I really think it will have a better chance on the weekend. I plan to have it wake me up after every dream on saturday, because my recall sucks right now. That should give my recall a quick boost. Hopefully i can get it back to 3 or more dreams. Either way, i would love to get accurate records of my REM cycles, for sake of getting back into my WILD attempts.

----------


## adamsiton

Ev, The app you're talking about is a nice android app with a similar idea but completely different algorithm and implementation.
Saying that my app is a copy is like saying every lucid dreams site is copying from wikipedia because they're talking about the same issues.

I assume that you didn't try DreamZ, I believe that if you would have, you would say completely different things.

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

05/12 - Used the countdown sound this time, and found it way too loud even with ear plugs at about 15% volume, so wont be using that one again. I guess that might suggest im a light sleeper, even though i always thought i was a heavy sleeper. Anyway I will go back to using a pre recorded message tonight but at a lower volume, my aim is to have it cross over to my dreams and not wake me from them, as im not a fan of DEILD unless i wake naturally.

----------


## adamsiton

ShadowOfSelf, The fact that it woke you up can also mean that the algorithm falsely recognized a light sleep phase as a REM phase.
Do you remember being in a dream while it woke you up?

----------


## penner03

I used it last night, and I got the same 7 hours of sleep as I do most every other night. I put the app on good sleep mode, and I feel refreshed in the morning! I did not hear the audio cue, but tomorrow I will set it higher. 

The thing is, I used my iPad, because my iPhone is coming in a week. So I have a feeling this will work better with an iPhone

~penner

----------


## dark_grimmjow

I tried it last night too. It said i had 6 dreams, although i don't remember any of them except a small fragment. These stupid early mornings kill my recall; stress doesn't help either. It was only the first night, so I'm sure they'll be improvements over the next few nights. I think i had the audio cue too loud. I did not hear it in my first 2 REM cycles but it woke me up in the rest of them. I wear earplugs at night because the traffic keeps me awake at night. I had the volume half way up, so i guess i should knock it down 2 or 3 levels. I'll report back tomorrow morning. I also have the problem with the program saying the longest dream is 36 minutes.

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

> ShadowOfSelf, The fact that it woke you up can also mean that the algorithm falsely recognized a light sleep phase as a REM phase.
> Do you remember being in a dream while it woke you up?



Thats possible, as I had a deja vu not long ago of waking up from a dream then writing it down, still in my dream! though I still think it is too loud for me, even on the lowest setting. No worries i'll just use a pre recorded message as its a lower volume.

----------


## Dreamer4127

I can never hear my audio cue! I know I am a heavy sleeper but I dont want to wake my 6 year old brother up (who sleeps in the room next door to me) so i cant put it on full volume... D:

----------


## hassman789

Just got this. I am excited to try it out tonight, it looks like it could really help me! I'll post my results.

Edit: Oh darn, I'm using an ipod and don't have any headphones with a microphone on them so I'll have to use the default sounds for now. Hopefully Just hearing them will remind me I'm dreaming. Either way having the countdown or times up in my dream should be interesting, lucid or not!

----------


## penner03

I have the same problem! My parents sleep in the room next to mine. Maybe you could sleep with earplugs/headphones?   
I'm going to turn my volume up tonight. And the app said I only had one dream period, however I think that is due to my use of the iPad instead of an iPhone so I will try that again when I get my iPhone.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Hey Adamsiton! Since you're the developer, maybe you can answer my question. The graph the app produced only showed me being awake at the beginning of the night. This is understandable because i would have to be awake before i could go to sleep, duh haha. Anyway, the graph did not show me being awake throughout the rest of the night even though i know i was awake multiple times. Is the app capable of determining when i am awake throughout the night or did this happen because i've only used it one night and it hasn't had a chance to properly calibrate yet?

----------


## adamsiton

> Hey Adamsiton! Since you're the developer, maybe you can answer my question. The graph the app produced only showed me being awake at the beginning of the night. This is understandable because i would have to be awake before i could go to sleep, duh haha. Anyway, the graph did not show me being awake throughout the rest of the night even though i know i was awake multiple times. Is the app capable of determining when i am awake throughout the night or did this happen because i've only used it one night and it hasn't had a chance to properly calibrate yet?



The calibration is one of the causes, but unfortunately, recognizing wake periods during the night WITHOUT getting out of the bed is very difficult.
If you have a lot of wake periods during the night it can hurt the app's performance.

I'm working on improving this for the next version. If you could send me a message through the feedback tab in the app saying it's you, I can analyze your sleep data more precisely, and it will help with improving the algorithm.

----------


## adamsiton

> Hey Adamsiton! Since you're the developer, maybe you can answer my question. The graph the app produced only showed me being awake at the beginning of the night. This is understandable because i would have to be awake before i could go to sleep, duh haha. Anyway, the graph did not show me being awake throughout the rest of the night even though i know i was awake multiple times. Is the app capable of determining when i am awake throughout the night or did this happen because i've only used it one night and it hasn't had a chance to properly calibrate yet?



The calibration is one of the causes, but unfortunately, recognizing wake periods during the night WITHOUT getting out of the bed is very difficult.
If you have a lot of wake periods during the night it can hurt the app's performance.

I'm working on improving this for the next version. If you could send me a message through the feedback tab in the app saying it's you, I can analyze your sleep data more precisely, and it will help with improving the algorithm.

----------


## adamsiton

> I have the same problem! My parents sleep in the room next to mine. Maybe you could sleep with earplugs/headphones?   
> I'm going to turn my volume up tonight. And the app said I only had one dream period, however I think that is due to my use of the iPad instead of an iPhone so I will try that again when I get my iPhone.



This is actually one of the major issues of the app that I don't have a solid solution to yet.
For people sleeping in a different room, it's very unlikely that they will wake up from the sound, because the iPhone is so close to you during the night, and you hear the audio cue much louder than other people. (Although I won't take my chances with a 6 year old :-) )
If anyone has an idea how to solve this besides using headphones, I would love to hear it.

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

I dont see how anyone else in your house could hear something that is just loud enough for you to hear, and when they are also asleep?
Feedback - I seem to be waking up easier with a clearer mind and able to recall my dreams better using the 'wake up at the end of your last dream'
Though some improvements i'd like to see in an update are - be able to change the volume of the recordings through digits, not a slider bar, would make it a lot easier to tweak the sound level. And some better examples of audio cues, not just 'one that makes you think' some actual guide lines on an effective audio cue would be good, with examples. Apart from that keep up the good work.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Thanks Adamsiton for the reply. I think that the app just needed another night to help calibrate it. The graph produced last night was much more accurate. I woke up and got out of the bed once and the graph showed that. I do have 2 other things that i will send to you in the feedback. They are just small improvements that would help the overall user-friendliness of the app.

I audio cue did not wake me up during the night, although i do not remember it filtering into my dreams either. I either did not have it loud enough this time or i just need to give it a few more days for the message to get through. On the bright side, i remembered the majority of 1 dream which is a huge improvement over the fragment from last night, and a big improvement over no recall at all. I will definitely keep trying.

----------


## OctoberWind

This app is pretty cool. I use my iPad and had no problem with the calibration. I used my headphones last night but sadly the fell out... So tonight I'm trying it with the speaker. 
  My cue is "what is this place? How did you get here?" because usually my dreams are in random locations. May not work well with other people though.

----------


## Dreamer4127

The last 2 nights I used this app, it showed a long line of deep sleep ALL NIGHT lol!! I actually am a seriously heavy sleeper so could that be it or just the calibration? I'll post a pic later. By the way I have a suggestion, in the dream journal when I start typing over about half the box, it doesn't show what I type which makes it hard to write down a dream like normal. I start losing the dream quickly so please fix this!  :smiley: 

I'm scared to use earphones in case they strangle me  :Sad:

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

> The last 2 nights I used this app, it showed a long line of deep sleep ALL NIGHT lol!! I actually am a seriously heavy sleeper so could that be it or just the calibration? I'll post a pic later. By the way I have a suggestion, in the dream journal when I start typing over about half the box, it doesn't show what I type which makes it hard to write down a dream like normal. I start losing the dream quickly so please fix this! 
> 
> I'm scared to use earphones in case they strangle me



Hmm did you lock the screen?

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Darn. No luck again. The audio cue woke me up three times. It seems to be difficult to get the volume just right. I'm a light sleeper though. I didn't remember any dreams either. I think that i just don't get to bed soon enough. It is thursday morning so i think it is also because i get progressively more tired every weekday because of the early mornings. So i'm sure i'll be even more tired tomorrow morning. Yay, now i have something to look forward to T_T. Maybe i'll have better luck on the weekend when i can actually get a good amount of sleep.

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

> Darn. No luck again. The audio cue woke me up three times. It seems to be difficult to get the volume just right. I'm a light sleeper though. I didn't remember any dreams either. I think that i just don't get to bed soon enough. It is thursday morning so i think it is also because i get progressively more tired every weekday because of the early mornings. So i'm sure i'll be even more tired tomorrow morning. Yay, now i have something to look forward to T_T. Maybe i'll have better luck on the weekend when i can actually get a good amount of sleep.



Go to bed earlier? I agree with the volume, I'd like an update to be able to adjust it with numbers rather than a slider bar.

----------


## Dreamer4127

I deffo did not lock the screen.  :smiley: 
It also said I had 0 dreams!??!

----------


## CloudOFmichael

> I deffo did not lock the screen. 
> It also said I had 0 dreams!??!



This happened to me to cuz i forgot to disable lock screen D'x

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Still no ld's yet. The audio cue woke me up 3 times again. I guess i haven't gotten the volume right yet. I also had changed the audio cue by accident. I had it set to countdown instead of my recorded one. Tomorrow is saturday, so maybe i'll have better luck.

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

> Still no ld's yet. The audio cue woke me up 3 times again. I guess i haven't gotten the volume right yet. I also had changed the audio cue by accident. I had it set to countdown instead of my recorded one. Tomorrow is saturday, so maybe i'll have better luck.



Yeh the countdown one is quite loud. Though I figured out you can also you the ipods external volume controls along with the app controls to adjust the volume more.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> Yeh the countdown one is quite loud. Though I figured out you can also you the ipods external volume controls along with the app controls to adjust the volume more.



Yeah, i noticed that volume trick too. It really is handy for fine tuning the volume level. I just haven't figured out what volume level is best. Since i have to wear earplugs to sleep well, it's hard to get it just right. Sometimes the earplugs don't always stay snug  in my ear either, so they let in more sound sometimes. Anyway, i'll be sure to have the correct audio cue selected this time. I'll also use my audio phrase as an rc throughout the rest of the day. I use, "How did you get here? You're supposed to be sleeping. Think about it." So i'll think about how i got to my current location throughout the day. I hopeful for the weekend!

----------


## adamsiton

> This happened to me to cuz i forgot to disable lock screen D'x



A flat line almost always means either locking the screen or moving the app to the background.
Sometimes we can do this without even thinking just because of habit, so in the next version I'll add a feature to play a short alert if the screen is locked or the app moved to the background after starting a sleep session.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

I tried again last night, but no luck. I had it turned up even louder than i have before, but i don't think i heard it. I think was just sleeping too heavily because i was so tired. I think i might need to try a WBTB tonight. It's been forever since i last tried a WBTB, so may e that will give me the boost i need to hear my audio cue. I hope it works. I really want another ld!

----------


## lifeinsteps

Where are you guys setting your iTouch, iPhone, or iPad during the night? On the head-stand part of your bed? In bed with you? On your night-stand?

Forgive me if it instructs you where to set it in the app, I haven't downloaded it yet, I plan on doing so here in just a moment when I go to retrieve my new iTouch.

I'm deathly afraid of crushing the thing or something in my sleep. I roll like a mofo sometimes.

Edit: Ah, I didn't realize it was $1.99. I don't have any money on iTunes, nor do I really have a credit-card to put any on there. That's really disappointing.

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

> Where are you guys setting your iTouch, iPhone, or iPad during the night? On the head-stand part of your bed? In bed with you? On your night-stand?
> 
> Forgive me if it instructs you where to set it in the app, I haven't downloaded it yet, I plan on doing so here in just a moment when I go to retrieve my new iTouch.
> 
> I'm deathly afraid of crushing the thing or something in my sleep. I roll like a mofo sometimes.
> 
> Edit: Ah, I didn't realize it was $1.99. I don't have any money on iTunes, nor do I really have a credit-card to put any on there. That's really disappointing.



You place it in your bed to the side of your pillow, so it can detect movement. Dont worry your unlikely to hit it. Also you can buy itunes voucher cards at most shops, mainly music stores.

----------


## lifeinsteps

> You place it in your bed to the side of your pillow, so it can detect movement. Dont worry your unlikely to hit it. Also you can buy itunes voucher cards at most shops, mainly music stores.



Yeah, I didn't necessarily mean I wouldn't buy it at some point because of that, I just meant I was going to get it last night but I didn't have a way to get any money on to my account right then.

As soon as I can get a card or something we'll be good to go and I'll have to give it a try.

I actually sleep with two pillows though, because I have a bed traditionally meant for two people, and then one to the side of me that I kind of curl into or hold or whatever so I don't roll as much. I guess I'll have to get rid of the second pillow for a night so I'll have space to set the iPod. Haha.

----------


## DeRoach

Anyone using an iPad for this?

----------


## penner03

Hey deroach,

I had used my iPad the first time I got the app and it worked fairly well but I'm afraid of cracking the screen because it's right next to me. 

And I've used it for the past 5 nights but I never seem to hear the cue, which is "why are you here? You are supposed to be sleeping. This does not make sense."    
I'm thinking ill change it for tonight.

Btw, and forgive me if this is off topic, but I saw inception for the first time last night. It was amazing!

----------


## lifeinsteps

Alright, welp, someone got me a $25 iTunes Gift Card for Christmas, and this app was one of the first things I thought of to purchase.

And so I did.

I'll give it a try tonight and let you guys know how that goes.  :smiley:

----------


## Hedgehog

So I just bought the app. I'll try it out tonight and report back.

----------


## lifeinsteps

I hope Hedgehog above has a little more luck than I did. I think maybe it was my fault. Just a bad sleeping experience tonight or something.

Current time: 6:14.

I slept for a good bit last night, but I'm pretty sure I only had one dream. I woke up once during the night, and I'm not sure if I woke up from the message on my iPod or not. I may have just woken up naturally.

Anyway, after a little bit I woke up again. At that point I laid there for about 25 minutes and was unable to fall back asleep.

During that time I shifted around for a little while, and the app actually played my message to me and startled me. It's not that the message was loud but rather that I was just not expecting it.

The app shows pretty much a bar line up until around 3:15-ish AM where I had a REM cycle, and then the second cycle was at 5:15-ish AM, but I think that that may have just been me waking up and moving around before it played the message back to me.

Then you can see me descend back to deep sleep and then suddenly rocket back up around 6:02 as I was finally deciding that I couldn't go back to sleep.

It says that my total sleep time was 6:22 and my longest dream was 12 minutes. Haha. I had originally set it to wake me up after about 10 hours of sleep, but by the time I woke up I knew that wasn't going to happen. I was wide awake and largely uncomfortable.

Overall I can't decide if I'm happy with the app yet or not. It seems to be doing its job, but these were not ideal testing conditions for the first night, and that's not really the app's fault. I need to keep trying it before I decide whether I like it or not.



Here's an app suggestion:

-Add a way to click/tap on a peak and it will give you the information of an x-y time. Like 2:24 AM to 2:45 AM. So you can see at exactly what time the REM stage occurred.

----------


## Hedgehog

I set my alarm to 7am but it never woke me up.  :tongue2:  It said I woke up at 6:56am but I woke up at 7:36am. I need to set the actual alarm volume higher, but luckily I only set the alarm for the purpose of having a lucid dream; I didn't really have anything to do this morning. I only remember one of my dreams, it was a weird dream, but other than that nothing. I might have to try this again; I might just be a heavy sleeper. The app was pretty accurate at the time I actually feel asleep, but I can't say for anything else though.

----------


## TargetDummy

I just got the app! I'm going to try it tonight and post results tomorrow.

----------


## Hedgehog

I tried it again tonight and everything just went wrong. Though it was sorta my fault.  :Sad:  So I set my alarm to 8 but I woke up at 7. I tried to fall back asleep but my cue came on and it scared me. I grabbed my iPod in panic and ended up dropping it on the floor, so then my case broke. Then I actually feel out of my bed. Worst of all I forgot my dream! I was pretty sure it was lucid though, I just can't remember!

----------


## ErikaEH

Sorry that happened to you Hedgehog! Better luck next time  :tongue2: 

I just bought this app on my iPod and I'm waiting for it to install so I can go to sleep and try it! By the way, does it come with pre-recorded messages? (I don't have a microphone!) And are they as effective as personal messages?

Can't wait to try it! I'll post my results tomorrow!

----------


## ErikaEH

Didn't have much luck last night. Went to bed at 00:35 and kept falling asleep for a few minutes then waking up. Couldn't sleep for the first hour or so (probably something to do with going to bed to late the night before). The alarm woke me up at 10:00.

The app tells me I was awake all night and had 0 dreams. Hmm. What went wrong? I didn't lock the screen and the iPod was connected to my laptop. I even checked the calibration before I started, which was fine.

EDIT: Silly me! Just checked my settings and it was set to auto-lock after 1 minute. Well, I'll try again tonight and hopefully get better results!

----------


## lifeinsteps

> I tried it again tonight and everything just went wrong. Though it was sorta my fault.  So I set my alarm to 8 but I woke up at 7. I tried to fall back asleep but my cue came on and it scared me. I grabbed my iPod in panic and ended up dropping it on the floor, so then my case broke. Then I actually feel out of my bed. Worst of all I forgot my dream! I was pretty sure it was lucid though, I just can't remember!



For clarification, I really didn't mean to like it because you had such a bad experience. I liked it because the message came up and scared you and that's exactly what happened to me the first night I used it... Haha.

Also, I had a very good collection of dreams last night. Very good. Here's the problem. I woke up this morning to get my iPod and looked at my chart and grazed the "Back" button and all my data was gone. That was wonderful.

Please, Please, Adam, add a message that asks you if you're SURE that you want to go back when you're in the data recording screen!

----------


## ErikaEH

I tried again and made sure all the settings were correct, but it still says I had 0 dreams ect. It shows me as awake for five minutes, then it drops down to deep sleep for the rest of the night. Since the app works by detecting movements in the mattress, I'm wondering if it will still work with a memory foam mattress? If not, looks like I won't be able to use it at all, since all the beds in the house have memory foam!

I'll keep running it for the next few nights anyway.

----------


## adamsiton

> Also, I had a very good collection of dreams last night. Very good. Here's the problem. I woke up this morning to get my iPod and looked at my chart and grazed the "Back" button and all my data was gone. That was wonderful.
> 
> Please, Please, Adam, add a message that asks you if you're SURE that you want to go back when you're in the data recording screen!



Thanks lifeinsteps, actually a lot of people reported this issues, I will be sure to fix it in the next version.

----------


## adamsiton

> I tried again and made sure all the settings were correct, but it still says I had 0 dreams ect. It shows me as awake for five minutes, then it drops down to deep sleep for the rest of the night. Since the app works by detecting movements in the mattress, I'm wondering if it will still work with a memory foam mattress? If not, looks like I won't be able to use it at all, since all the beds in the house have memory foam!
> 
> I'll keep running it for the next few nights anyway.



I never tried this app on a memory foam mattress so I can't really tell if this is the problem, but it can just be the calibration. Since you had several nights with the lock screen on, maybe it messed up the calibration. Try to perform a manual calibration which will reset it. If it still doesn't work, let me know in a private message and I'll check deeper to see what's the problem.

----------


## TargetDummy

Alright, sorry it's not exactly tomorrow... but I have tried the app. Sadly, the results weren't as I had hoped. It did accurately track that I had 6 dreams, which sounds about right, but I was unable to have a lucid dream using a cue I had made. My dreams were easier to recall than normal though, be it coincidence or not.

----------


## lifeinsteps

> Thanks lifeinsteps, actually a lot of people reported this issues, I will be sure to fix it in the next version.



Sounds great. Otherwise I've used the app for since I got it. Somehow I never hear the message. I haven't found the right volume to make sure I do... Haha.

But it always seems to do a great job recording my dreams.

It even got this morning where I work up around 5:40 AM and then fell back into deep sleep for a little while before waking up for good. I thought that was pretty cool to see on the chart. Haha.

----------


## lifeinsteps

I deleted my post of earlier last night saying it still wasn't working. Because tonight I had much better results.

It worked completely! Perhaps not in the way that was intended, but completely!

It's supposed to tell you when you're dreaming that you're dreaming. It actually woke me up in my bed, but I realized what the message was and lay there for a few extra seconds and began visualizing a beach. Soon my entire body vibrated and I slowly weaved in and out of the dream world... I knew that I was in sleep paralysis. I knew that most people get scared but I wasn't. I would go in and out and all I knew was that I wanted this lucid dream more than anything.

So I began to smile. At first I worried that me smiling would count as muscle movement and would wake my body up. It didn't. I smiled a little, and then more, and then more, until eventually I opened my eyes and lay in my bed once more. I plugged my nose. I could breathe. I SHOT UP! I was having a lucid dream!

My first REAL lucid dream! Where I got to get up, and go do things that I wanted to, and go try out my goals, and go have fun! It was magnificent, and I can't thank you enough for making the app that aided me!

Basically I suppose I'm also just letting you know that this little app certainly has the ability to aid you to lucid dream, whether that be in one way or another.

----------


## ErikaEH

That's awesome, lifeinsteps! Glad it worked for you, your success has given me hope (lol). 

I'm staying over at my Nana's at the moment, so I'll be able to try with a non-memory foam mattress. I did re-calibrate my iPod but haven't tried the app again since.

----------


## lifeinsteps

> That's awesome, lifeinsteps! Glad it worked for you, your success has given me hope (lol). 
> 
> I'm staying over at my Nana's at the moment, so I'll be able to try with a non-memory foam mattress. I did re-calibrate my iPod but haven't tried the app again since.



Great luck to you, Erika! I hope you have success! I couldn't be more appreciative of how it went last night, and I can't wait to see if it will work for me once more.

----------


## Zyangur

Congratulations on that lifeinsteps! Again, your post has also given me hope!

I wish my iPod would charge faster so I could go look at this app!

Ugg... I just realized my sister has it on her iPod so that when I download an app it downloads it on hers... Its honestly really annoying...

----------


## Sammy6200

I used DreamZ yesterday but it didnt really work. 

 - i bought a strap to put my ipod around my arm and will try that tonight (maybe with earplugs). 

1.jpg

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

> I used DreamZ yesterday but it didnt really work. 
> 
>  - i bought a strap to put my ipod around my arm and will try that tonight (maybe with earplugs). 
> 
> 1.jpg



I don't believe this app is configured to work strapped to your arm, unless there has been an update.

----------


## Sammy6200

> I don't believe this app is configured to work strapped to your arm, unless there has been an update.



well the app works because the ipod/iphone is moved when your moving in the bed, shouldn't it have the same effect when you're moving when its strapped to your arm?

----------


## Wrighty

How does this app pick up on your rem cycle and what not?

----------


## Wrighty

and how long you dreamnt for?

----------


## Sammy6200

> How does this app pick up on your rem cycle and what not?



It picks up vibrations and movement through the accelerometer.

----------


## dragoon88

> I used DreamZ yesterday but it didnt really work. 
> 
>  - i bought a strap to put my ipod around my arm and will try that tonight (maybe with earplugs). 
> 
> 1.jpg



Please tell how this worked out for you as I think I also have to use a strap. 
My boyfriend sleeps in the same bed as me and I'm afraid that his moving will be recorded along with my moving if I put it directly on the bed.

----------


## Sammy6200

> Please tell how this worked out for you as I think I also have to use a strap. 
> My boyfriend sleeps in the same bed as me and I'm afraid that his moving will be recorded along with my moving if I put it directly on the bed.



I have a small problem, i can't have my ipod plugged in while having it strapped to my body.
.. i have to think of something else

----------


## Vondent

I just bought the app but I'm not sure if I should try it because it might frighten me

----------


## dragoon88

> I just bought the app but I'm not sure if I should try it because it might frighten me



I don't see how this could be frightening? It is just an app that tell you when you are dreaming with a sound.  :smiley:

----------


## Vondent

Thanks for being so nice about it       I guess I was just being a wuss.    I'll try it out

----------


## Vondent

Should I use one of the messages they give you or should I make my own

----------


## lifeinsteps

> Should I use one of the messages they give you or should I make my own



I made my own, but here's basically what you're looking at.

If you make your own message, you can actually tell your unconscious self that you are dreaming. Therefore, as you already know what this means in the English language, the message will be clear to you when it is played in your sleep.

However, if you use a sound, you'll have to wait a few nights to let your mind be trained as to what to do when you hear that sound. You don't associate naturally with being asleep, so it will take a few days, maybe weeks, to get used to the sound and immediately understand what it means upon hearing it. Don't forget, however, that the short and concise sounds that are played make this method possible to be more effective. Maybe.

All in all, it's personal preference.

----------


## dragoon88

I've tried it for 3 nights and have allready gotten results  :smiley: 
I recorded my own voice saying: "Do a reality check!" And today I got a lucid drem because of it.

----------


## Vondent

Haven't had a lucid dream yet so I kind of to know what they are like

----------


## fouxdafafa

i've only had one lucid dream so i decided to try this app out last night..

i wasn't able to obtain lucidity because whenever the cue went off i just woke up, rather than the cue falling into my dreams. i'm guessing the volume was too high (it was at around 75%), so tonight i'll lower it to around 50% and see if it works. 

it said i had 5 dreams, with the longest dream at 36min. but i don't remember any of them  :Sad:

----------


## Vondent

Are All dreams a maximum of 36 minutes

----------


## Vondent

Haven't had a lucid dream yet but I used the sound at 25% so I will make i louder.   Accurate graph.    I had 3 dreams but I only remember 2 of them.

----------


## fouxdafafa

here's the info i got from last night. it is kind of strange that the dream maximum is always 36 minutes... i remembered 3 dreams out of six and i didn't hear the dream cues this time. no lucid dreaming :c

----------


## Vondent

The 36 minute thing is Probably a bug.    It will be fixed with an update

----------


## Vondent

Should I turn off auto lock

----------


## fouxdafafa

> Should I turn off auto lock



don't need to

----------


## Vondent

Thanks.       Last night I woke up and saw that I had  no dreams.  Then I wentback to sleep and I had a dream.       Poooooõôœöòóōøp

----------


## Vondent

Can't wait to go to sleep

----------


## Mancon

I like it!

----------


## Kaenthem

> here's the info i got from last night. it is kind of strange that the dream maximum is always 36 minutes... i remembered 3 dreams out of six and i didn't hear the dream cues this time. no lucid dreaming :c



how does it know you ream stages  ::?:

----------


## Vondent

I haven't had a lucid dream yet so. What are they like

----------


## Darkmatters

Take a look at some people's dream journals to find out what lucid dreams are like. 

Here's my first decently long lucid: http://www.dreamviews.com/f107/becau...ml#post1323485

And the next one I had: http://www.dreamviews.com/f107/becau...ml#post1352388

The parts in blue are the lucid parts.

----------


## tehmuffinman

Mmmmm. I suppose I'll give this a shot. And actually buy it rather than get it cracked since the developer is taking direct feedback from us and hopefully applying it.
Will update tomorrow or sometime soon if it is a success and if I remember this thread.

----------


## tehmuffinman

Alrighty, didn't work but I don't blame that on the app. Track  & Field practice just started yesterday so I had an extra 2 hours of workout and was beat to hell so I was sleeping very deeply, didn't even remember any dreams. Will try again, hopefully I can actually remember something. The graph for my sleep last night was pretty much just bouncing back and forth from REM straight to deep sleep and back repeatedly.

----------


## Joey127

this happend to me the first night i definitely did not lock the creen or have it in the background... So i manually calibrated it and ever since it says i'm awake the whole night.. Have you had any luck fixing it? if so, what did you do to calibrate it?

-and by this i mean a flat, dreamless line when i remember dreams that i had.

----------


## tehmuffinman

Are you sure your phone is not set to auto-lock after X minutes? Check your settings even if you think it is not. I'm not sure about calibration though because I haven't had it very long and haven't had a flat line like some people are reporting.
Additionally, I'll keep trying this app but for the time being I'm exercising so much every day that I'm sleeping in NREM much more than usual so I won't bother posting unless it works since I'm not even remembering any dreams at the moment.

----------


## RaughingMan

I just have a quick question about the audio cues. Does the audio cue start every time the app detects you have reached REM sleep or does it just play periodically through the night? I haven't heard the cue in my dreams yet but I've only been using it for two days thus far. 

Other than that, the graph is pretty accurate on when I wake/dream. Good job!

----------


## mcwillis

Says I had three dreams last night which cant be right.  Im going to positon in a different position tonight.  I have tried audio cues before using a cd on loop all night and they didn't integrate into my dreams so I used this app to wake me up by me saying, 'Dont Move!' five times in a row.  It worked once to wake me up.  Going to try entering lucids outside of a normal dream using Michael Raduga's techniques, though my chances will be significantly reduced as I have essentially used an alarm to wake me.

----------


## mcwillis

I placed my phone further down the bed near my pelvis thinking the sensitivity would be improved and my sleep graph was much more telling.  Four spikes at roughly one and a half hour intervals.  I hooked my phone to some external speakers and turned the volume up nice and loud, too loud in fact.  I awoke from four dreams but the auditory shock was too great and ruined any chances I had of performing a DEILD.  I much prefer this to the Singularity app as it is much easier to understand and is very workable.  I shall reduce the volume tonight and continue to find the sweet spot...

----------


## Andre06

Nice App! , I downloaded it. I'll try it tonight!

----------


## starfox69

Just tried it last night, had the audio cue at a bout half volume and it woke me up, yet I slept through the alarm at full volume and missed second period... The graph looked extremely accurate though, I guess i'll try again with a lower volume audio cue and set my own alarm

----------


## mcwillis

Im still trying to fnd the best volume.  It also seems the alarm isn't activating when Im dreaming otherwise it would definately wake me.

----------


## Danieru

I never hear the dream sounds during the night. The very first night I used this app, I almost had a lucid becaue of it, but since then, I've pretty much never even noticed them. Some time ago I switched to music, after the update that allowed music from the iPod as a dream sound, but it seems the songs loop and doesn't stop..

----------


## Jim67

I love this app - only been using 3 days now tho' - graph seems pretty accurate too - like how you can record your dreams to Dream log as soon as you wake up.
My audio cue is "You are dreaming. Do a reality check"
Will post results ....

----------


## l000needles

Nice, this app looks like it'll be pretty good. I already use those Sleep Cycle apps that monitor your sleep cycles to wake you up when you're least likely to be tired and they work pretty well. I've been waiting for something like this. I think I'm going to have that French song from Inception as my audio cue. =P

----------


## The Miracle

I am going to give the android app a go tonight/this week. I have access to actigraphy watches, so it might be interesting to see how well they match.

----------


## l000needles

I tried it out last night and had varied results. At first I fell asleep for about 80 minutes but then woke up suddenly and couldn't go back to sleep for about 4 hours. I heard it remind me a couple times during this waking period. The third and fourth time I heard it I was asleep but I think I had it too loud because I ended up waking up because of it. After that I think I must have accidentally slept on it cause I didn't hear anything else, lol. I need to find better placement and figure out the right volume. I'll try round 2 tonight.

----------


## Jim67

I have heard the Dream sound a couple of times now but that has been whilst half awake. Had the volume at about 1/4 so will try it at 1/2 for a few nights - I think it will take some playing around with the volume setting to get it right - everyone will be different I suppose. Fun playing around though, and keeps me focussed on attempting LD.

----------


## GibsoNorth

Last night I was using the app. I had a lucid dream but I don't remember te beginning, so I don't know if the app was what caused it. It's promising tho

----------


## quassom

I tried the app out it never really worked well for me

----------


## Despierto

I've had 5 lucid dreams the past three-four nights since I started to use this app. I cant tell if it's because of the app cuz when I go lucid, I dont remember hearing anything but I also cant find out any other reason for going lucid, I can only remember that I just for NO reason at all find out that im dreaming.. And since i've started to use the app it feels like I wake up a lot at nights right after my dreams or inbetween or whatever.. Not sure if the sound wakes me up and i forget about it or not.. Cuz I've woken up from the actual sound like 3 times aswell. Great app though even though I would like a more easy-to-read time between all the rems. Can't really see what time the rems happen. or how long each rem is.

----------


## alexpoles

Does anybody know if there is anything like this on android? or there is any known development of this on Android? I really want this now...  :Sad:

----------


## Despierto

Ok the last couple of days I've had very short total dreamtimes and in the night as I'm sleeping it feels like im up the whole night but everytime i look at the clock its different times so I guess I've just learnt to notice the times i wake up after the REM but I feel like i get worse sleep like this and I wonder if its due to the app. maybe the sound wakes me up too much, ill try lower volume but im almost sure i just wont even hear it then.

I had a total dreamtime of 45 minutes last night, that means i only had 45 min rem? And I slept total 8.5 hours so... Yea whatsup.

EDIT: I was  quite drunk when i went to bed though.

----------


## Ish

Well, I think this app is working for me.  I had one LD and two dreams close to an LD.  So in the first one, my ipod started going off and I had to mess with it.  Then I had this feeling like something wasn't quite right, but I couldn't quite put my finger on it.  I am guessing my ipod going off in real life transferred over into my dream.

In the second one, I did a reality check for no reason whatsoever and became lucid.  I am guessing it is because of the app.

In the third one, I was having dreams closely related to LDs, but I wasn't quite lucid.  I don't think this one was due to the app though.

Why does hitting the back button erase all of your data?  I was really looking forward to seeing all of my sleep stages and after I hit the "wake up" button, I hit back and it erased all of my data. 
Ugh, now I have to wait another day...

----------


## Ish

That doesn't look too good...




Um, I wrote down two of my dreams, so...

----------


## Ish

Um, I recommend that you allow people to voice record dreams without hitting the wake up button, because I use the voice memo app on my ipod as a dream journal.  Just saying...

----------


## adamsiton

> Um, I recommend that you allow people to voice record dreams without hitting the wake up button, because I use the voice memo app on my ipod as a dream journal.  Just saying...



Thanks, one of the features of the next update is actually the option to add manual sleep sessions (and record dreams)

----------


## adamsiton

> That doesn't look too good...



You are right - this doesn't look good. Send me a message using the app's feedback button and I'll check your calibration and see if I can help fix the problem for you.

----------


## MyNameIsNotPa

I use this app to wake up after 6 hours of sleep every night to WBTB.  However there is one problem with it for me.. It's not saving anything I write in the dream journal.

----------


## GibsoNorth

Although it has deleted some of my DJs, it has been great help waking me up to remember a dream and being right there to write it down.

----------


## PolicemanFox

Hmm, I've just got this app and it looks quite promising. Only thing is, I sleep on quite a hard mattress so will this make it hard for the Ipod to sense movement? Thanks!

----------


## littlezoe

Seems interesting...

For some time i used an app named "Smart Alarm Clock" which monitors sleep cycles the same way, but it also records disturbing noises during the night, including your own voice if you speak in your dreams  :smiley:  It was fun, until my iPhone started to get static a lot....

I'll try this app out now... The sleep cycle monitoring is good and i'll easily turn in the voice recording for an audio cue ^^


PolicemanFox: I have a hard mattress as well, but in the other app there was a setting that you could set based on how hard you mattress is... i don't know if this one has a setting like that, but it's worth a try even without it  :smiley:

----------


## PolicemanFox

I tested this last night, the graph showed me to be awake all night with three dips into REM sleep although it said that I had zero dreams although I can remember having at least three! I'm guessing this to be down to my mattress not really having any "bounce" in it, so the Ipod is probably unable to sense my movements properly.

However, use of the app did seem to alter my dreams in some way as I found myself viewing a lot of dream action from a dream bed. So even if I didn't get lucid from an audio cue, having the Ipod present in bed with me appears to have somehow raised my awareness. I plan to try again tonight and see if it causes any more dreams in which I find myself lying in a bed of some description.

----------


## littlezoe

Well, i tried it twice so far... During the first night the sound was too loud and it made me wake up... and i even had my phone a little further from me, so i guess it didn't work correctly as my matress is kinda hard.

Then i tried it again yesterday, putting the phone closer to me, so when i turn around i literally push the phone a little, so it'll surely notice when i move. I don't remember the audio clue at all though... so i'm not sure...


And one thing that is kinda weird: The other apps that use the same system to detect sleep phases all say that you shouldn't place the phone under sheet because that makes it unreliable and won't work correctly... This app on the other hand says that you NEED to put the phone under the sheets... I'd rather believe the other 2 apps... 2 vs 1 ^^

----------


## PolicemanFox

> The other apps that use the same system to detect sleep phases all say that you shouldn't place the phone under sheet because that makes it unreliable and won't work correctly... This app on the other hand says that you NEED to put the phone under the sheets... I'd rather believe the other 2 apps... 2 vs 1 ^^



I don't see how it can make much difference? I can see that if it was under a pillow it will affect sensitivity but surely the thin mattress sheet won't really do anything?

----------


## Medevila

The sound keeps waking me up it seems.

----------


## littlezoe

At first it also woke me up... but now this is the second day that i never even heard the sound... :/

----------


## Arch

> Hmm, I've just got this app and it looks quite promising. Only thing is, I sleep on quite a hard mattress so will this make it hard for the Ipod to sense movement? Thanks!



I'm guessing hard mattress's don't absorb movement much, so if anything its better.
I used it once or twice, seemed pretty random to me.

----------


## starfox69

The app has worked pretty well for me, but recently my ipod has started locking itself during the night while I use dreamz even though auto lock is disabled, Its been doing it for about a week now and I have no idea why. I did jailbreak it recently but I don't see who that could cause it, anyone ever had this problem?

----------


## littlezoe

Well i tried this app for some more days, but i officially give up now. It always wakes me up or i don't even hear it. Doesn't seem to work at all..

----------


## Despierto

> Well i tried this app for some more days, but i officially give up now. It always wakes me up or i don't even hear it. Doesn't seem to work at all..



Well it's wrong to question if it works or not, if it doesn't for you and the reason it doesn't work for you is because you have to adjust the volume to how tired you are or how early you go to sleep in comparison to usual.
Also, if it wakes you up all the time. Put a high volume and record yourself saying "wake up and lay still" and do a deild. It's effective as F.

----------


## NobleLouis

I think i have a 2 problems with the app: i have dreams but they arent lucid, i fail to hear the audio cue (my own recorded one). I keep forgetting about reality checks because i cant hear myself asking me how i got here. 2 my dream Graph is glitchy.it keeps showing me that i am in deed sleep the intire night and only go trough rem sleep at the end before im about to wake up... Could this be the cause of me not hearing the audio que? I place my iphone (4s) next to my head under the sheet, should i change its posision?

----------


## NobleLouis

I think i have a 2 problems with the app: i have dreams but they arent lucid, i fail to hear the audio cue (my own recorded one). I keep forgetting about reality checks because i cant hear myself asking me how i got here. 2 my dream Graph is glitchy.it keeps showing me that i am in deed sleep the intire night and only go trough rem sleep at the end before im about to wake up... Could this be the cause of me not hearing the audio que? I place my iphone (4s) next to my head under the sheet, should i change its posision?

----------


## Dirtydog345

Hi, I also tried out the dreamZ app last night, could someone please give me a few pointers so i can utilize dreamZ to its full capacity?

Ok, well i went to sleep at 11:30PM and i set the alarm for 5:20 (i didnt know what time to set it to, someone help me out??) anyway, i turned the volume up to halfway but did not hear it at all during my sleep. I also recorded my own dream cue and turned it up to halfway (volume) but not once did i hear it in my dreams? I know these problems could be easily fixed e.g. turning up the volume but i would like to hear your advice. When you wake up from your alarm, what do you do???

This was not the only problem, because as i awoke at roughly 8:30AM i looked at my ipod screen and it had gone dark? When i knew that it should not have locked itself at all. I looked at my sleeping time which said 8 hours 53 minutes but when i looked at it 1 hour later it said 9 hours 37 minutes, so i assume this means that it still thinks im sleeping?? It also said that i had 0 dreams throughout the night, when i know that i had atleast 3 dreams, my graph went from REM to deep and stayed at deep for the duration of my sleep which somehow ended at 12:03AM?

Sorry about the whole heap of problems but it is extremly confusing, and i would like to fix them ASAP so i can attempt lucid dreaming.

Thanks (:

----------


## geogzm

Apologies for a minor bump, this is my first post in a long time. 
I haven't had a lucid dream since the onset of 2011 and this app is restoring my faith so far, it reported that I had 5 dreams last night and I remember hearing my audio cue, whether it was in a dream or not I am unsure of. Didn't work out, but it'll get there eventually. Neat.

----------


## Ashwin23598

Yeah, I just got this app and I am really excited about trying it, but when exactly do you set the alarm? I want to do wbtb as well, so I don't really get when to set the alarm and how to use this with wbtb, so can someone help me please?

----------


## OneOfThree

I don't have a Iphone but do you think the app will work the same on my Ipad?

----------


## hajin

I just purchased the app today and decided to take a nap just to try it out!  I recorded myself saying "you are dreaming. This is a dream" and had the volume at 50 percent. 
i woke up the first time hearing "this is a dream". so i lowered the volume to 20 percent. I must have heard my audio cue in my dream because all the sudden i had a random 
assurance that i was 100 percent completely dreaming. Now keep in mind that I have had my share of Lucid dreams on my own, however i always had to do a reality check
because i was never totally sure until i did so. This was the first time i didn't even have to do a reality check! I remember 3 different scenes where i became lucid without a 
reality check and my total sleep time was only 4 hours and 5 minutes. 

I remember the SSS sound from "ThiSSS is a dream" sounding too sharp when it woke me up the first time. So i changed it to "You are dreaming. You are in a dream". I'm 
hoping the smooth sound of it will lessen the chance of waking me. I will keep you updated on my next sleep session, which im looking forward to hahaha. 
All in all, the app is amazing! Thank you DreamZ =)

----------


## Daxx

My audio cue is " Do a Reality Check , You're Dreaming. " Do you guys think that's okay ? And I'll post my results soon .

----------


## aproximacion

Hello!, I read the thread and can't find answer to some questions asked before too...

1) I tested it yesterday and found on the graph a flat line on Deep, and 0 dreams. I didn't put it below my pillow because I could throught it away, (I put it on the bedside table next to my pillow), should it work ?

2) I didn't turned off the lock screen option, but I DIDn't locked it or pressed the home button before sleep. I saw that it was still on after 2 minutes.

3) I turned off wifi, just to save battery.

Cheers! and congrats for that lucid dreams

----------


## aproximacion

Ok, I tested it NEXT to my pillow ON the bed UNDER the sheets.
I've heart my recorded voice and I was very closed to keep dreaming!, but it was a bit loud and I remembered my iPod and everything... I'll try it again turning down the volume.

I think that the friction of the sheets with the mic would increase the sensitivity of movements a lot, at levels in which I don't know if it could be still accurate, maybe yes.

Do you know how REM is calculated?
Is it because we are quiet and there's no movements? but that should be when we are in "deep" dreaming (?)

I also wonder if the fact that it should be connected to power supply affects the battery life...

----------


## Iokheira

I've used it before a few times. Seems to work pretty well, but I set it by my hip, anywhere else and it doesn't work. I have a memory foam mattress and another person sleeping with me, so that says something  :smiley: 

The sound though... sometimes it wakes me up and sometimes it doesn't. If you're getting it to track your sleep that's great, but I've never had it help in any other way.

----------


## chile9898

Hey. I tried this app last night and set it to a custom audio cue. I distinctly remember having a dream yet when I woke up it told me I had 0 dreams. I'm not sure if I placed my phone incorrectly but if you can help thanks a lot.

----------


## Despierto

You dream every night so, there were probably a problem with the settings or something. Try calibrating the thingy. The app has a testing feuture where you can see if it's working by placing it on the side of your bed, lay in your bed, and switch sides to see if the app makes a sound every time you turn

----------


## exocore

Sorry for the bump but I still need answers. I have tried this app and I'm not sure if it helped since I have been using it for only 2 days. It detected that I had 2 dreams so I guess I did, but anyway, the problem is they weren't lucid. I can't heard my audio cue when I'm sleeping and it is at maximum volume in headphones also. Any help?

----------

